# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Russia Ukraine War

## thetopfacts

How the Europe Union and NATO pathetic behavior with Ukraine. Ukraine already willing to join eu and NATO and America make many promises with Ukraine but during the war America and NATO didn't help Ukraine. It's time for the world to understand the Hypocritical attitude of America. In history, anybody who's join hands with America. their results aren't good.

----------

